# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Máy Plasma của haianhelectric

## haianhelectric

Sau khi hỏi mua máy cắt plasma cnc của nhiều đơn vị và của các thành viên trên diễn đàn không như ý và thời gian quá lâu, cay mũi.. em tự chế vậy, tuy nhiên không phải là dân chuyên nghiệp nên thời gian cũng mất 4 tháng mới thành công và thời gian vừa sản xuất chạy thử thì em rút ra rất rất nhiều kinh nghiệm, AE nào cần tư vấn cứ hỏi. Sau đây là một vài hình anh thực tế và video đính kèm.
- Ảnh máy tổng thể.

Hệ thống bố trí mà hình, công tắc, THC

Trục X với bộ đầu cắt plasma; đầu cắt oxy/gas; đầu lấy dấu; bộ định vị trí laser.
Tủ điện được bố trí dưới gầm máy.



Video thực tế.


Máy hiện tại đã hoạt động hoàn hảo sau khi đã chạy được 2 tháng, rất nhiều cái phải hiệu chỉnh và rút kinh nghiệm nếu lần sau là cái khác. Ý định cái sau sẽ thêm chức năng cắt thép hình + ta ro+ khoan...
AE cần gì cứ cho ý kiến nhé. Cảm ơn nhiều.

----------

buithonamk42, CKD, ducmoctx, Gamo, haignition, hungdn, imechavn, im_atntc, josphamduy, kametoco, MINHAT, Mr.L, Nam CNC, nhatson, Ryan, solero, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, TLP, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## CKD

Bác dùng torch height control của thằng nào thế? Robot3T à?.. nhìn thấy cái Box quen quen. Loại đó tích hợp cùng lúc cho Plasma & Gas luôn hả bác?

----------


## haianhelectric

Dùng của Robot3t, mà THC plasma và oxy/ gas riêng biệt và độc lập, nói chung dùng được nhưng Thoại cần phải cải tiến. THC dùng cho oxy/ gas thì có thể dùng chung cho cả plasma với dòng dưới 50A. ( chưa thử, nghe Thoại nói thế)

----------


## haianhelectric

Chia sẻ với AE về phần chống nhiễu: ( phần này mất 15 ngày mới xong)
- Với động cơ servo phải dùng cáp chống nhiễu loại tốt.
- Giắc cắm chọn loại xịn (3M).
- Nối đất phần vỏ chống nhiễu tất cả các đầu ra vào với vỏ máy là ok. ( nhiều người bảo cần phải nối đất vỏ máy là không cần thiết, thực tế máy mình đâu cần. Đã nối đất thì tiếp địa phải đạt chuẩn chứ không phải cứ cắm cọc sắt xuống đất là được đâu)
- Với phần đánh lả tự động của oxy/ gas thì nên để cách xa một tí làm sao để nó không đánh lửa vào vòng cảm biến điện dung thì sẽ không bị nhiễu gì cả.
- Nguồn plasma nên để xa với các thiết bị điện tử.
- Lắp lọc nguồn cho plasma riêng và phần điều khiển riêng.
- Các dây điều khiển với dây nguồn plasma đi chung với nhau ok nhưng phải là dây chống nhiễu loại tốt và nối đất theo như nhà cung cấp khuyến cáo.
Hình ảnh minh họa cho anh em dễ hiểu:

Chỉ vì cái dây cáp màu trắng với cái giắc đúc liền mà mất toi 15 ngày  mới phát hiện  ra.

----------

ducmoctx, Gamo, imechavn, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## thucongmynghe79

máy đẹp kinh khủng, cắt plasma bên dưới có nước luôn hã bác, em ko rành mà ít thấy ai cắt plasma có nước

----------


## haianhelectric

> máy đẹp kinh khủng, cắt plasma bên dưới có nước luôn hã bác, em ko rành mà ít thấy ai cắt plasma có nước


Đã thử cắt dưới nước mà phôi ngập 10mm không vấn đề gì, chỉ mỗi tội nước nó bắn tung tóe lên dễ bị kẹt và gỉ vit me trục Z. Cắt dưới nược cái hay là không có bụi, không bị cong vênh sản phẩm, ảnh cắt thực tế bản rộng 1100 x 900 không cong vênh lắm, chắc cái này ưu điểm hơn đột.

 ghét cái khi cắt hơi lại phải rút nước đi..

----------

hungdn, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Cáp có bọc giáp không phải loại nào cũng chống nhiễu tốt.
Thường thấy cáp có bọc lớp bạc bên ngài.. kèm dây tiếp đất cứ nghĩ Ok nhưng thật ra là ko.
Theo quan điểm cá nhân.. cáp có lớp giáp đan lưới bao ngoài tốt hơn nhiều, loại tốt hơn nữa bên ngoài còn có lớp áo bạc.. và tiếp đất.
Tốt nhất mà em từng dùng là cáp mà mỗi dây tín hiệu bên trong là cáp xoắn.. hoặc cáp đồng trục với lớp giáp riêng mỗi sợi. Nhiều sợi thành bò riêng & có luôn giáp bên ngoài bó.

----------


## CKD

Trước mình có dùng loại cáp mạng được bọc giáp rất kỹ.. hệ thống LAN xa hơn 200m trong xưởng đầy máy móc vẫn kết nối tốt.
Với cáp này có thể dùng làm dây tín hiệu chống nhiễu điện trường khá tốt.
-- Với thiết bị giao tiếp 2 dây (2 line) thì đơn giản dùng luôn 01 cặp dây xoắn là đúng kỹ thuật. Giáp bên ngoài nối đất.
-- Với thiết bị giao tiếp 1 dây (1 line) thì 1 dây singal, 1 GND. Giáp bên ngoài nối đất.




Loại này lớp giáp tốt hơn


Lúc trước thì mình có mua được. Giờ thì không biết loại cáp này mua ở đâu. Cáp mạng loại tốt giờ cũng không đến mức này.

----------

buithonamk42, josphamduy, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Nếu dùng dây truyền encoder dạng serial thì chơi loại này


Là cáp USB chất lượng cao. Gồm có Vcc, GND, S+, S- & lớp giáp nối đất.

----------

haianhelectric, Tuanlm

----------


## haianhelectric

> Trước mình có dùng loại cáp mạng được bọ giáp rất kỹ.. hệ thống LAN xa hơn 100m vẫn kết nối tốt.
> Với cáp này có thể dùng làm dây tín hiệu chống nhiễu điện trường khá tốt.
> -- Với thiết bị giao tiếp 2 dây (2 line) thì đơn giản dùng luôn 01 cặp dây xoắn là đúng kỹ thuật. Giáp bên ngoài nối đất.
> -- Với thiết bị giao tiếp 1 dây (1 line) thì 1 dây singal, 1 GND. Giáp bên ngoài nối đất.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loại này lớp giáp tốt hơn
> ...


Cáp thì nên dùng loại cáp mềm và có từng đôi xoắn vào nhau như trên là ok, cáp mạng thường là loại lõi đơn nên dễ gẫy, với máy cnc thì không dùng được. Ngoài cáp ra thì vấn đề giắc cắm cực kỳ quan trọng, có hai loại, loài hàn dùng ok ,loại ấn dây vào như là các đầu giắc mạng thì không dùng được vì nó tiếp xúc về lâu dài không tốt.

----------


## lkcnc

Lâu nay bận quá không qua thăm Bác được mà công trình đã hoàn thiện đi vào hoạt động ok rồi! Chúc mừng bác,máy của bác đẹp, cắt thử đã thấy chất rồi

----------


## solero

Máy đẹp quá bác ạ. Em sẽ lưu lại để hỏi kinh nghiệm diy một con như này.

----------


## buithonamk42

Với nguồn china có giải pháp nào chống nhiễu tốt không bạn? với những anh em diy chỉ cần cắt tôn mỏng thì nếu dùng nguồn china nào thì hợp lý, mong có anh em nào dã làm oke chia sẻ cho anh em diy học hỏi với
Thank

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo các bác, cáp có giáp và tiwst pair có mã RVSP


việc nữa là cable động lực, có sheid vẫn tốt hơn, mã cable là RVVP
vỏ phải tốt, dây đồng càng nhuyển càng tốt , dây càng mềm càng tốt, vì dây phải di chuyển, ko thì sau 1 năm hoạt động sẽ ăn vạ

----------

buithonamk42, haianhelectric, HOANGVANMANH, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Cáp cứng vậy.. chỉ dùng đi trong tủ được thôi bác. Cáp mềm thì giờ em chỉ lùng được trong dây cũ thôi, cáp mới của taiwan cũng không tìm được loại như ý chuyên cho tín hiệu & chống nhiễu.

----------


## haianhelectric

> báo cáo các bác, cáp có giáp và tiwst pair có mã RVSP
> 
> 
> việc nữa là cable động lực, có sheid vẫn tốt hơn, mã cable là RVVP
> vỏ phải tốt, dây đồng càng nhuyển càng tốt , dây càng mềm càng tốt, vì dây phải di chuyển, ko thì sau 1 năm hoạt động sẽ ăn vạ


Máy mình hiện toàn dùng cáp như của bác Nhatson. Ở HN thì có thể lên Hàng Cháo hoặc ra chợ giời , cáp gì cũng có, nên chọn của Hàn Quốc hoặc Nhật.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ cho em hỏi độ dung sai khi cắt thế nào ạ ? em mơ mộng có ngày dóng được một con độ chính xác 0,5mm mà không biết có khả thi không. Ý em là ví dụ cắt 10 cái lỗ, dung sai từ tâm cái thứ nhất đến cái thứ 2 trong khoảng 0,5mm, và từ cái thứ nhất đến cái thứ 10 cũng chỉ trong khoảng 0,5mm chứ không phải 0,5x10 = 5mm í ạ.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

Kinh nghiệm chọn đồ về phần cơ khí:
- Hiện tại trục X mình lúc đầu dùng vit me bước 5, sau phải vứt di thay bước 10 nhưng vẫn không được ưng ý. 
Lý do : 
+ Trục X dài 1800 nên khi chạy tốc độ 15m/ phút không êm, vẩy kinh lắm. Riêng cái khoản này tiền ngu mất trên 10T.
- Cái sau có lẽ chọn thanh răng vậy. ( Cũng nghiên cứu chán rồi, định dùng dây đai chạy cho êm và ổn định, nghe thấy bảo sai số nhiều nên thôi, giải pháp tốt nhất là dùnh thanh răng bánh răng nghiêng)
- Trục Y tạm ổn, lần sau làm thì cho nó ẩn vào trong, để thế này bụi bẩn kinh khủng, nhất là lúc đưa vật liệu lên cắt.
- Trục Z hiện tại không có vấn đề gì vì toàn dùng THK được mua của máy bác trên diễn đàn này. Hiện thấy nhiều người từ DiY sau này chuyển sang sản xuất toàn chế trục Z, phay , tiện và tự cho mình là chuẩn G7 thì sau này tha hồ mà đi bảo hành nhé (riêng cái khoản khói bụi, xỉ cắt, hơi nước nó bám vào thì giỏi lẳm được máy hơi đây)

----------


## Tuấn

Trục Z ngắn tẹo sao không làm cái bảo vệ chắn bụi bằng lò xo lá hả bác ? Em làm thử thấy cũng đơn giản :



Không có cái của này bụi nó nhét vào nặng lắm ợ

----------

ducmoctx, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bác chủ cho em hỏi độ dung sai khi cắt thế nào ạ ? em mơ mộng có ngày dóng được một con độ chính xác 0,5mm mà không biết có khả thi không. Ý em là ví dụ cắt 10 cái lỗ, dung sai từ tâm cái thứ nhất đến cái thứ 2 trong khoảng 0,5mm, và từ cái thứ nhất đến cái thứ 10 cũng chỉ trong khoảng 0,5mm chứ không phải 0,5x10 = 5mm í ạ.


Dung sai thế này thì không vấn đề gì, hiện mình cắt bản mã trên một tấm thép 1500 x2500 khoảng 50 cái mà khi xếp chồng lên nhau chả thấy nó thay đổi gì. Bạn muộn chế thì phải có ý tưởng ngay tư đầu để còn chọn đồ cho hợp lý và rẻ. Ví dụ:
- Dùng cắt vật liệu không cần đẹp lắm và tốc độ cắt chậm thì dùng động cơ bước đi, rẻ dễ đấu nối ,dế tunning.
- Máy mình hiện dùng toàn servo của Mitsubishi có độ phân giải cao và do nguồn cắt Mỹ nên phải dùng nó. Hiện tại mình chạy không tải đặt 15m/phút, cắt 10m/phút( do dòng Hypertherm khi cắt độ dày mỏng nó chạy cao, mà khi tốc độ không đạt được thì chất lượng đường cắt xấu, nhiều xỉ bảm vào cả mặt trên và dưới.


Dùng servo chất lượng cắt đẹp do độ phân giải cao, nói thật là mình đã xem plasmaCam giá cao gấp 3 lầm máy mình nhưng chất lượng cắt thua xa, nhìn vết cắt răng cưa chả khác gì máy tàu.

----------

anhcos, buithonamk42, huyquynhbk, nhatson, thucongmynghe79, TLP, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## haianhelectric

> Trục Z ngắn tẹo sao không làm cái bảo vệ chắn bụi bằng lò xo lá hả bác ? Em làm thử thấy cũng đơn giản :
> 
> 
> 
> Không có cái của này bụi nó nhét vào nặng lắm ợ


Vấn đề chưa hẳn là bụi mà là hơi nước cơ. Rút kinh nghiệm lần sau em sẽ làm thêm chắn bụi và cả nhiệt nữa.

----------


## Tuấn

Vâng, độ chính xác đạt được là em yên tâm roài, năm sau em chế một cái nghịch thử. Bác muốn mua lò xo lá thì ngoài đường Giải phóng họ bán bác ạ, loại inox thì gần 200k/kg, dày hình như là 0.3 hay 0.2 gì đấy.  Cạnh cái nhà của bọn Hoà phát có cái cửa hàn bán inox. Em dùng khí nén nên tống cái đường ra của van vào hộp, khi nó chạy thì có áp dương, không cho bụi vào hộp.

Em hỏi ngu ngu phát nữa, vận hành cái cnc plasma này thì học ở đâu hả bác ?

----------


## haianhelectric

> Vâng, độ chính xác đạt được là em yên tâm roài, năm sau em chế một cái nghịch thử. Bác muốn mua lò xo lá thì ngoài đường Giải phóng họ bán bác ạ, loại inox thì gần 200k/kg, dày hình như là 0.3 hay 0.2 gì đấy.  Cạnh cái nhà của bọn Hoà phát có cái cửa hàn bán inox. Em dùng khí nén nên tống cái đường ra của van vào hộp, khi nó chạy thì có áp dương, không cho bụi vào hộp.
> 
> Em hỏi ngu ngu phát nữa, vận hành cái cnc plasma này thì học ở đâu hả bác ?


Em cũng như bác bây giờ thôi, học trên diễn đàn này + seach google..

----------


## solero

Bác dùng trục Y 2 em servo ạ? Khi đứng em 2 em servo này "sửa lỗi" có nhiều không ạ?

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bác dùng trục Y 2 em servo ạ? Khi đứng em 2 em servo này "sửa lỗi" có nhiều không ạ?


Mình dùng 2 em servo cho trục Y, nói chung chạy ok, từ chậm đến 45m/ phút êm. Vấn đề hiệu chỉnh về mặt cơ khí và tunning nó mới mệt.

----------

nhatson

----------


## solero

Trong khi máy đứng im thì  encoder sửa lỗi mấy đơn vị hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

em tính thử, 40m/p ~ 7m/s
bánh răng thường la dkinh cỡ 30mm > chu vi cỡ 0.0946m/vòng
7m/s ~ 8 vòng / s

servo chạy được 3000rpm > 50 vòng/s

> tỉ số truyền ~ 1/5 > 1/6 woa

ko biết servo anh dùng bao nhiêu W ah?

b.r

----------


## haianhelectric

> Trong khi máy đứng im thì  encoder sửa lỗi mấy đơn vị hả bác?


Bạn nhìn ảnh thì rõ thôi

trên màn hiển thì thì khi đứng , bộ Y1 nó báo 32852 còn Y2 nó báo 32851, sai số còn phụ thuộc vào vấn đề lắp rám cơ khí nữa.

----------

imechavn

----------


## haianhelectric

> em tính thử, 40m/p ~ 7m/s
> bánh răng thường la dkinh cỡ 30mm > chu vi cỡ 0.0946m/vòng
> 7m/s ~ 8 vòng / s
> 
> servo chạy được 3000rpm > 50 vòng/s
> 
> > tỉ số truyền ~ 1/5 > 1/6 woa
> 
> ko biết servo anh dùng bao nhiêu W ah?
> ...


Bộ giảm tốc 1/3 ( 18 răng/ 54 răng); Thanh răng modul 1.25 + bánh răng 23 răng; động cơ 400W, mã MR-J2S-40. 45m/phút bình thường mà

----------

nhatson

----------


## Diyodira

> Dung sai thế này thì không vấn đề gì, hiện mình cắt bản mã trên một tấm thép 1500 x2500 khoảng 50 cái mà khi xếp chồng lên nhau chả thấy nó thay đổi gì. Bạn muộn chế thì phải có ý tưởng ngay tư đầu để còn chọn đồ cho hợp lý và rẻ. Ví dụ:
> - Dùng cắt vật liệu không cần đẹp lắm và tốc độ cắt chậm thì dùng động cơ bước đi, rẻ dễ đấu nối ,dế tunning.
> - Máy mình hiện dùng toàn servo của Mitsubishi có độ phân giải cao và do nguồn cắt Mỹ nên phải dùng nó. Hiện tại mình chạy không tải đặt 15m/phút, cắt 10m/phút( do dòng Hypertherm khi cắt độ dày mỏng nó chạy cao, mà khi tốc độ không đạt được thì chất lượng đường cắt xấu, nhiều xỉ bảm vào cả mặt trên và dưới.
> Đính kèm 4004
> Đính kèm 4005
> Dùng servo chất lượng cắt đẹp do độ phân giải cao, nói thật là mình đã xem plasmaCam giá cao gấp 3 lầm máy mình nhưng chất lượng cắt thua xa, nhìn vết cắt răng cưa chả khác gì máy tàu.



Máy dài tầm 2m4 đổ lại, dùng step kết hợp vitme là đẹp vô đối, chỉ thua servo tốc độ (khg đáng kể).
Plasmacam mà bạn chê thì theo mình là quá chủ quan, xem lại coi chừng hàng nhái.

----------


## nhatson

> Bộ giảm tốc 1/3 ( 18 răng/ 54 răng); Thanh răng modul 1.25 + bánh răng 23 răng; động cơ 400W, mã MR-J2S-40. 45m/phút bình thường mà


1/3 turning được cũng kì công đấy ah

b.r

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> 1/3 turning được cũng kì công đấy ah
> 
> b.r


Turning mất khoảng 10 ngày, chủ yểu phần cơ khí phải thật ngon đã.

----------

nhatson

----------


## haianhelectric

> Máy dài tầm 2m4 đổ lại, dùng step kết hợp vitme là đẹp vô đối, chỉ thua servo tốc độ (khg đáng kể).


Nếu dùng nguồn Mỹ khi cắt thép mỏng cỡ 10m/phút thi mới thấy dùng step không hợp lý. Do tính chất công việc nên mình bắt buộc phải chọn servo, mình đã cắt khoảng 1000 lỗ/ tấm thép lúc đấy mới thấy việc chạy không tải quan trong như thế nào . Hiện tại thời gian cắt 1000 lỗ mất 1 giờ, việc chạy không tải chiếm gần 1/2 thời gian, mà máy mình đặt chạy không tải là 15m/phút, do trục X dùng vít me nên không thể đẩy tốc độ lên được.

----------

nhatson

----------


## haianhelectric

Em có cái video trước có đăng bên TG nay không tìm thấy, khả năng do vi rút nó ăn mất rồi, thồi đành đăng lại bên này.

----------

josphamduy, nhatson

----------


## buithonamk42

Vậy nếu dùng nguồn china, kết hợp với step + dây chống nhiễu tốt + học phí là vẫn có thể Diy được cái máy plasma cắt tôn mỏng 1 vài mm là oke phải không các bác, nếu dùng nguồn china thì nguồn nào tốt, tên thương hiệu để những người mới như em mua cho chuẩn, giảm thiểu tiền học phí.

----------


## Tuấn

Xóa cái lô gô quảng cáo cty lập trình trên màn hình đi bác chủ, nhìn phản cảm quá

----------


## haianhelectric

> Xóa cái lô gô quảng cáo cty lập trình trên màn hình đi bác chủ, nhìn phản cảm quá


Chả biết xóa thế nào, cái này của thangttmech nó viết phần mêm cho mình mà.

----------


## Tuấn

> Chả biết xóa thế nào, cái này của thangttmech nó viết phần mêm cho mình mà.


Hì, tại em thấy góc trên màn hình có ghi licensed cho Ivan ..., dưới để lô gô của một bác lập trình trên 4r, nên xóa 1 trong 2 cái ấy nếu có thể được bác ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Vậy nếu dùng nguồn china, kết hợp với step + dây chống nhiễu tốt + học phí là vẫn có thể Diy được cái máy plasma cắt tôn mỏng 1 vài mm là oke phải không các bác, nếu dùng nguồn china thì nguồn nào tốt, tên thương hiệu để những người mới như em mua cho chuẩn, giảm thiểu tiền học phí.


Chuẩn, plasma xem chỗ nào bán uy tín bảo hành tốt thì mua, loại có đánh lửa mồi nhé.

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Anh có ở sg ko?

----------


## Diyodira

> Anh có ở sg ko?


Ở sg thỉnh thoảng, còn trên này thường xuyên hơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ở sg thỉnh thoảng, còn trên này thường xuyên hơn.


tại em hỏi ko rõ ràng  :Frown:  ý em hỏi chủ thớt ở đâu? mà hình như chủ thớt ở HN rồi

----------


## haianhelectric

> tại em hỏi ko rõ ràng  ý em hỏi chủ thớt ở đâu? mà hình như chủ thớt ở HN rồi


Mình ở Hà Nội.

----------


## imechavn

> Dung sai thế này thì không vấn đề gì, hiện mình cắt bản mã trên một tấm thép 1500 x2500 khoảng 50 cái mà khi xếp chồng lên nhau chả thấy nó thay đổi gì. Bạn muộn chế thì phải có ý tưởng ngay tư đầu để còn chọn đồ cho hợp lý và rẻ. Ví dụ:
> - Dùng cắt vật liệu không cần đẹp lắm và tốc độ cắt chậm thì dùng động cơ bước đi, rẻ dễ đấu nối ,dế tunning.
> - Máy mình hiện dùng toàn servo của Mitsubishi có độ phân giải cao và do nguồn cắt Mỹ nên phải dùng nó. Hiện tại mình chạy không tải đặt 15m/phút, cắt 10m/phút( do dòng Hypertherm khi cắt độ dày mỏng nó chạy cao, mà khi tốc độ không đạt được thì chất lượng đường cắt xấu, nhiều xỉ bảm vào cả mặt trên và dưới.
> Đính kèm 4004
> Đính kèm 4005
> Dùng servo chất lượng cắt đẹp do độ phân giải cao, nói thật là mình đã xem plasmaCam giá cao gấp 3 lầm máy mình nhưng chất lượng cắt thua xa, nhìn vết cắt răng cưa chả khác gì máy tàu.


Em nghĩ anh *Tuấn* đang quan tâm đến khoảng cách tâm các lỗ được gia công trên một tấm lớn, chứ không phải hình dạng của các chi tiết cắt, nhưng em nghĩ với trình cao như của bác *haianhelectric* thì không vấn đề gì.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## haianhelectric

> Em nghĩ anh *Tuấn* đang quan tâm đến khoảng cách tâm các lỗ được gia công trên một tấm lớn, chứ không phải hình dạng của các chi tiết cắt, nhưng em nghĩ với trình cao như của bác *haianhelectric* thì không vấn đề gì.


Mình cắt khổ 2500 x 1500 thấy không sai tí nào, nếu nó sai thì gọi gì là CNC nữa.

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Kinh nghiệm chọn đồ về phần cơ khí:
> - Hiện tại trục X mình lúc đầu dùng vit me bước 5, sau phải vứt di thay bước 10 nhưng vẫn không được ưng ý. 
> Lý do : 
> + Trục X dài 1800 nên khi chạy tốc độ 15m/ phút không êm, vẩy kinh lắm. Riêng cái khoản này tiền ngu mất trên 10T.
> - Cái sau có lẽ chọn thanh răng vậy. ( Cũng nghiên cứu chán rồi, định dùng dây đai chạy cho êm và ổn định, nghe thấy bảo sai số nhiều nên thôi, giải pháp tốt nhất là dùnh thanh răng bánh răng nghiêng)
> - Trục Y tạm ổn, lần sau làm thì cho nó ẩn vào trong, để thế này bụi bẩn kinh khủng, nhất là lúc đưa vật liệu lên cắt.
> - Trục Z hiện tại không có vấn đề gì vì toàn dùng THK được mua của máy bác trên diễn đàn này. Hiện thấy nhiều người từ DiY sau này chuyển sang sản xuất toàn chế trục Z, phay , tiện và tự cho mình là chuẩn G7 thì sau này tha hồ mà đi bảo hành nhé (riêng cái khoản khói bụi, xỉ cắt, hơi nước nó bám vào thì giỏi lẳm được máy hơi đây)


Bac cho em hỏi dây đai sai số nhiều là như thế nào? Em thấy máy lase toàn dùng dây đai đấy thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

cắt plasma phê quá , em nghi cái video mất tiêu không phải virus đâu chắc chủ vườn chuối ăn mất thì có , vì ai biểu chủ thớt làm cái máy trước hắn , ngon hơn cái máy hắn đang làm .... hehehe em nghi lắm. Em cho anh lên 1 chuẩn G8 nhé HAHAHA ( chắc sau cái máy này Việt Nam mình gia nhập vào, thế chổ nước Nga vậy )

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## imechavn

Tìm hiểu thì thấy đai răng có nhiều loại khác nhau, chịu tải khác nhau thì sẽ có cấu tạo khác nhau, do vậy tùy từng công việc có thể lựa chọn mà vẫn đảm bảo được công việc:


1 - Outer Rubber	
2 - Rubber	
3 - Tension Cord	
4 - Tooth Coating	
http://luanvan.net.vn/luan-van/cong-...yen-luc-35737/

----------


## Diyodira

> Tìm hiểu thì thấy đai răng có nhiều loại khác nhau, chịu tải khác nhau thì sẽ có cấu tạo khác nhau, do vậy tùy từng công việc có thể lựa chọn mà vẫn đảm bảo được công việc:
> 
> 
> 1 - Outer Rubber	
> 2 - Rubber	
> 3 - Tension Cord	
> 4 - Tooth Coating	
> http://luanvan.net.vn/luan-van/cong-...yen-luc-35737/


Dây đai lõi thép, sực lựa chọn tối ưu cho cnc plasma.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Dây đai lõi thép, sực lựa chọn tối ưu cho cnc plasma.


Dây đai loại này mua ở đâu bác nhỉ?bác chỉ cho e chỗ mua với

----------


## Diyodira

Ở sg ra Tạ Uyên nhẹ

----------


## diy1102

> Dây đai loại này mua ở đâu bác nhỉ?bác chỉ cho e chỗ mua với


Chú ra chợ trời bạt ngàn.

----------


## Diyodira

> Chú ra chợ trời bạt ngàn.


Ở sg ra Tạ Uyên nếu không biết chỗ thì dễ về tay không lắm nhé, vì nó không thông dụng, còn ở HN bạt ngàn thì em rất kính nể . Hàng mới 100% đấy.

----------


## haianhelectric

> cắt plasma phê quá , em nghi cái video mất tiêu không phải virus đâu chắc chủ vườn chuối ăn mất thì có , vì ai biểu chủ thớt làm cái máy trước hắn , ngon hơn cái máy hắn đang làm .... hehehe em nghi lắm. Em cho anh lên 1 chuẩn G8 nhé HAHAHA ( chắc sau cái máy này Việt Nam mình gia nhập vào, thế chổ nước Nga vậy )


Ha ha, cảm ơn Nam nhé, việc tế nhị mình nói bóng nói gió tí cho vui.Mình chả mong G7;G8 gì, mình dân điện nên nghĩ vẽ, thiết kế nó có tiêu chuẩn chung rồi, nhìn tủ điện mình bố trí xem có khoa học không, dù vưa làm vừa nghĩ nên dây chưa có đầu số gì. Đây là ví dụ về tủ điện mình thiết kế mà không biết đạt tiểu chuẩn VN chưa?

----------

anhcos, huanpt, huyquynhbk, imechavn, josphamduy, Nam CNC, nhatson, Ryan, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông thợ điện làm tủ điện có khác, còn em làm cái tap lô điện nhìn thấy gớm , nhưng cũng chạy được cho cái máy của mình , còn anh là quá dữ rồi, em không so sánh chuẩn gì vì nó đúng theo yêu cầu kĩ thuật gi gì của bên điện , cái này hỏi cụ Nhất Sơn mới đúng , chứ em thì khoái so sánh, đi bãi nhiều nên thấy ruột gan nhiều em máy japan , tụi nó cũng đẹp đến cỡ này là cùng ( cái này em không so sánh đúng hay không nha, em chỉ so sánh đẹp thôi , em mù đặc phần điện tử mà )


Cái tủ điện như vậy nhìn mới mê ... cho anh lên G9 luôn nha  :Wink:

----------


## haianhelectric

Thiết kế kiểu máy của mình như thế này thấy nó tiện, nhấc phát đi luôn, không phải đâu nối lằng nhằng, chỉ cẩn thả xuống cắm điện là chạy, có lẽ chưa đạt G7 như bên kia.

----------

huanpt, Mr.L

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy cnc loại này thiết kế chắc chắn nhất phát đi luôn như thế này là hợp lý, size ngang của nó vừa luôn xe tải, trọng lượng cũng cho là vừa luôn. Còn tháo lắp chỉ phù hợp với máy cỡ lớn, trọng lượng lớn mà xe tải thong thường không vận chuyển được hoặc là những máy "hang chợ" như kiểu trung quốc giá rẻ về tự lắp tự cân chỉnh sao cũng chạy được, hoặc máy sản xuất hàng loạt lớn có độ chính xác thấp.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## Nam CNC

bầu chọn cho anh một phiếu, sau này ông nào ngoài ấy hỏi em plasma , phang tới anh cho chuẩn G10 hehehehe.

Anh có làm phay gỗ không ? nếu không vẫn chỉ chổ đến bác Luyến hay anh Chương à... thị trường không bé , nhưng nhà sản xuất tại chỗ thì ít quá, còn DIY em vẫn phang tới cha DIY1102 với cha Biết Tuốt.

----------

diy1102, haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> bầu chọn cho anh một phiếu, sau này ông nào ngoài ấy hỏi em plasma , phang tới anh cho chuẩn G10 hehehehe.
> 
> Anh có làm phay gỗ không ? nếu không vẫn chỉ chổ đến bác Luyến hay anh Chương à... thị trường không bé , nhưng nhà sản xuất tại chỗ thì ít quá, còn DIY em vẫn phang tới cha DIY1102 với cha Biết Tuốt.


Mình không làm máy gỗ Nam ạ, Chỉ làm máy plasma thôi. Thực ra mục đính làm máy plasma CNC làm tủ điện với vỏ máy phát điện.. nhưng thấy nhiều người có nhu cầu nên mình sẽ làm, mà chỉ mỗi loại máy plasma cho nó chuyên nghiệp thôi. Hình ảnh sản phẩm mình làm từ máy plasma CNC tự thiết kế đây:

----------

anhcos, CKD, imechavn, jimmyli, Nam CNC

----------


## jimmyli

chuẩn quá anh ơi, đúng là tập trung vào 1 vấn đề lúc nào cũng hoàn hảo hơn là phân tâm chia ra nhiều vấn đề  :Big Grin:

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## anhcos

Sao lại có logo Cummins thế kia bác?

----------


## hardfarmer

> Mình cắt khổ 2500 x 1500 thấy không sai tí nào, nếu nó sai thì gọi gì là CNC nữa.


Bác nhắn cho số đt với, tôi đang cần hợp tác với bác. Bác nhắn cho số đt vào số 091-557-0122 nhé.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> Sao lại có logo Cummins thế kia bác?


Nghề chính mình là làm máy phát điện mà.

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác nhắn cho số đt với, tôi đang cần hợp tác với bác. Bác nhắn cho số đt vào số 091-557-0122 nhé.


Chúc sự hợp tác thành công và phát triển bền vững .

----------


## anhcos

Máy bác làm đẹp thật, còn theo mình biết thì Cummins không sản xuất máy phát điện tại VN.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Máy bác làm đẹp thật, còn theo mình biết thì Cummins không sản xuất máy phát điện tại VN.


Máy này sản xuất ở Ấn Độ, mình chỉ làm vỏ cách âm thôi, bạn nói đúng, thị trường mình nhỏ bé mà, làm gì đến lượt.

----------

anhcos

----------


## haianhelectric

Có ai nhận ra servo này không nhỉ?
Tủ điện mới cho máy Plasma CNC, em sẽ cập nhật liên tục cho các bác góp ý nhé, Cảm ơn đã đọc tin.

----------

imechavn, Mr.L, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## Nam CNC

lắp lên rồi hả anh, em cứ lo là anh đã nhận hàng chưa và có vấn đề gì không nữa , còn tiền hàng của anh xài hết rồi.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## imechavn

> Có ai nhận ra servo này không nhỉ?
> Tủ điện mới cho máy Plasma CNC, em sẽ cập nhật liên tục cho các bác góp ý nhé, Cảm ơn đã đọc tin.


Dự án mới à bác, con này có khác con trước nhiều không?

----------


## haianhelectric

> Dự án mới à bác, con này có khác con trước nhiều không?


Con này thông minh hơn con trước nhiều. Con này hội tụ nhiều kinh nghiệm sau khi làm con đầu tiên.Cố gắng tốc độ không tải phải đạt 30000 mm/phút,  tốc độ cắt max 12000mm/phút.

----------


## haianhelectric

Bộ màn hình điều khiển:

----------

CKD, imechavn, TLP, trungdt

----------


## haianhelectric

Phần điện mới đi được vài sợi dây:

----------

haminhduc, imechavn, josphamduy, Mr.L, Nam CNC, thuhanoi, trungdt

----------


## haminhduc

hôm nào e sang bác bác dậy e phần điện nhé

----------


## haianhelectric

phải mất hơn tháng mới xong phần điện, cái này do bất khả khảng, việc nhiều quá đành bỏ vậy , cuối cùng thì cũng ok.

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, Ga con

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác haianh làm máy đẹp như tây, nên có option cho khách hàng lựa chọn: 1. Hoàn toàn đồ new / 2. Có dùng đồ 2nd .... Nhưng đồ 2nd Nhật dư sức chạy 5 năm nữa

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

Đã cài đặt xong, kiểm tra các trạng thái  ra vào, cảm biến ok.

----------


## terminaterx300

cho em hỏi là bọc đầu cốt in nhiệt là bác có máy tự làm hay đặt ngoài thế

----------


## haianhelectric

> cho em hỏi là bọc đầu cốt in nhiệt là bác có máy tự làm hay đặt ngoài thế


Máy này mình mua về dùng, máy in LM-380A, giá khoảng 10T.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bác haianh làm máy đẹp như tây, nên có option cho khách hàng lựa chọn: 1. Hoàn toàn đồ new / 2. Có dùng đồ 2nd .... Nhưng đồ 2nd Nhật dư sức chạy 5 năm nữa


Mình không thích hàng tàu, trong máy mình làm có mối cái nguồn 5V với cái đèn lase dùng để căn tọa độ gốc với bo mạch BOB AKZ là tầu thôi bạn. Mình làm về máy phát điện 20 năm rồi nên biết chất lượng hàng 2nd của Nhật nó tốt gấp vạn lần đồ mới của tàu bạn ạ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Máy này mình mua về dùng, máy in LM-380A, giá khoảng 10T.


hehe, vậy để em đặt bác in nhé  :Cool:  inbox giá cho em nhé

----------


## haianhelectric

> hehe, vậy để em đặt bác in nhé  inbox giá cho em nhé


Rỗi mình in hộ thôi, tiền nong gì, gởi cho mình vào email: haianhelectric@gmail.com nhé.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Rỗi mình in hộ thôi, tiền nong gì, gởi cho mình vào email: haianhelectric@gmail.com nhé.


in nhiều chứ có in vài cái đâu mà hộ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thuhanoi

> in nhiều chứ có in vài cái đâu mà hộ


In nhiều mua cái ni bác, ngon  :Big Grin: 
http://canonmk1500canonmk2500.blogsp...00-may-in.html

----------


## haianhelectric

Tiếp tục up.
test tốc độ, độ rung lắc của máy.

----------


## terminaterx300

> In nhiều mua cái ni bác, ngon 
> http://canonmk1500canonmk2500.blogsp...00-may-in.html


tiền đâu mà mua bác, bác cứ in cho em lấy cafe qua ngày cũng dc mà :v

----------


## haminhduc

Ngưỡng mộ bác quá. Máy của e xong phần cơ khí rồi, e muốn sang chỗ bác học hỏi phần điện được không a.cảm ơn bác trước

----------


## maiduongjsc

> Ngưỡng mộ bác quá. Máy của e xong phần cơ khí rồi, e muốn sang chỗ bác học hỏi phần điện được không a.cảm ơn bác trước


Bác nào cần nguồn cắt Plasma Hypertherm của Mỹ thì liên hệ em nhé. ĐT: 0916 870 166

----------


## changtraiorgan

bác @haianhelectric ở đâu Hà Nội vậy? Hôm nào em qua học hỏi bác chút ạ. Em cũng đang muốn chế 1 con

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> Tiếp tục up.
> test tốc độ, độ rung lắc của máy.


Hiện tại bên em đang chuyên cung cấp thanh trượt và là đại diện của BOSTH REROTH - của Đức,và CPC của Đài Loan, chất lượng tốt (ai nhìn qua SP rồi là mê liền), giá cả rất cạnh tranh nếu trên group ai có nhu cầu có thể gọi:
0911 73 44 39 (Mr. Đức) Rất hân hạnh.

----------


## haianhelectric

Tiếp tục...
Con này giao cho khách hàng từ tháng 7 /2015 chuyên làm về tủ điện và vỏ máy phát điện. Công nhận đầu tư rẻ hơn nhiều so với máy đột cnc.
Trục X dùng dây đai nhé, Y dùng thanh răng và trượt vuông  tốc độ không tải chạy 25m/ phút. Phải công nhận dây đai chạy êm thôi rồi.

----------


## haianhelectric

Đây là sản phâm mà nó cắt ra:

----------

imechavn

----------


## kametoco

nếu máy chỉ cắt thép dưới 10mm thì nguồn hyperthem 45A cắt tốt không bác, e đọc tài liệu hình như cắt 1 đoạn phải dừng để nguội mỏ cắt

----------


## haianhelectric

Mỏ cắt không cần phải làm mát nhé, cắt liên tục luôn, chỉ có điều cắt thép 10mm với nguồn 45 thì không kinh tế.

----------


## ahdvip

> Mỏ cắt không cần phải làm mát nhé, cắt liên tục luôn, chỉ có điều cắt thép 10mm với nguồn 45 thì không kinh tế.


Nhưng cái máy nó cần làm mát đó anh.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Nhưng cái máy nó cần làm mát đó anh.


Máy nào chả được làm mát, cái này nó tự động rồi nhé bạn, khi nóng quạt giải nhiệt sẽ tự động chạy nhé, nhất là nguồn lớn ấy, quạt gió chạy nghe nhức tai luôn.

----------


## TLP

Thấy mấy cái máy plasma ngoài cái dòng cắt lớn nhất còn có cái Duty Circle nữa.Hàng Mỹ thì không biết chứ, hàng TQ em cắt bằng tay 1 lúc là phải nghỉ mới cắt tiếp đc (Bấm nó không chạy) dù để dòng nhỏ hơn dòng nó ghi Duty Cirle tại đó là 100%. :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> Máy nào chả được làm mát, cái này nó tự động rồi nhé bạn, khi nóng quạt giải nhiệt sẽ tự động chạy nhé, nhất là nguồn lớn ấy, quạt gió chạy nghe nhức tai luôn.


Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi làm máy chứ anh ^^, nguồn nào chả có cái chu kỳ làm việc. Đơn giản anh vẫn xài bình thường vì chưa vượt khỏi ngưỡng đó. Em ví dụ nguồn Powermax 65A thì nếu cắt tối đa 65A thì nếu đường cắt duy trì quá 5 phút thì gọi là vượt quá chu kỳ làm việc và phải nghĩ, còn bình thường thì đường cắt của mình nhanh nên chưa đến ngưỡng đó.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi làm máy chứ anh ^^, nguồn nào chả có cái chu kỳ làm việc. Đơn giản anh vẫn xài bình thường vì chưa vượt khỏi ngưỡng đó. Em ví dụ nguồn Powermax 65A thì nếu cắt tối đa 65A thì nếu đường cắt duy trì quá 5 phút thì gọi là vượt quá chu kỳ làm việc và phải nghĩ, còn bình thường thì đường cắt của mình nhanh nên chưa đến ngưỡng đó.


Biết là thế, máy Mỹ nó khác máy Tàu, mình cắt liên tục 10 h với nguồn 85A thép 20mm không thấy nó báo lỗi bao giờ. Mình cũng hay thiết kế về mạch điện tử nên mình hiểu vấn đề, chỉ cần giải nhiệt tốt, sò công suất chọn dư tí là ok.

----------


## ahdvip

> Biết là thế, máy Mỹ nó khác máy Tàu, mình cắt liên tục 10 h với nguồn 85A thép 20mm không thấy nó báo lỗi bao giờ. Mình cũng hay thiết kế về mạch điện tử nên mình hiểu vấn đề, chỉ cần giải nhiệt tốt, sò công suất chọn dư tí là ok.


Vấn đề ở đây là duy trì đường cắt chứ anh, anh chưa hiểu ý em, em nghĩ thông số nó cho là duy trì khoảng 5 phút thì bèo mình cắt chắc hơn 8 phút  (nguồn 65). Chứ máy anh có chạy 20h mà mỗi đường cắt nhỏ hơn khoảng giới hạn thì nó cũng có thời gian để giải nhiệt rồi. Nếu muốn thử thì cứ làm cái file cắt duy trì liên tục thì mới nói được. ^^.

----------


## CKD

Chu kì (ducty circle) làm việc là nói lên thời gian làm việc liên tục (thường được tính trong khoảng 10 phút). Với máy plasma được gọi là làm việc khi phát plasma chứ không phải là khi đóng điện cho nó.
Nguồn china thì thường tự ngắt chỉ khi quá nhiệt. Nguồn hyper thì tự ngắt nếu vượt quá chu kỳ làm việc cho phép, nếu quá nhiệt thì nó cũng ngắt luôn.

Trong các dòng máy bình dân của hypertherm từ 45-105 khi làm việc max công suất đều không vượt quá 60%. Dòng 125 mới ra chưa trải nghiệm nhưng thông số là 100%.
Trong các dòng máy bình dân của victor (thermal dynamic) thì ngay cả dòng 120A hoặc (40 - cắt max 40mm) đều có ducty circle, nhớ không nhầm thì là 60%.
Nên nhớ là làm việc với công suất max. Còn khi làm việc với công suất giới hạn <100% thì chu kỳ làm việc cũng tăng lên. Như powermax 65 có chu kỳ làm việc ở 45A hình như đạt 100%

Với máy plasma cnc thì chu kỳ cắt bắt đầu khi mời plasma và kết thúc khi ngắt plasma (dù có đứt hay không). Sau khi ngắt plasma và mồi lại thì được xem là bắt đầu 1 chu kỳ mới. Tất nhiên nếu thời gian nghỉ ít quá sẽ dẩn tới quá nhiệt và cũng sẽ tự ngừng.

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

> Máy nào chả được làm mát, cái này nó tự động rồi nhé bạn, khi nóng quạt giải nhiệt sẽ tự động chạy nhé, nhất là nguồn lớn ấy, quạt gió chạy nghe nhức tai luôn.


Có vụ này nữa à? :Big Grin:

----------


## haianhelectric

Không nghĩ là nguồn 85A mà vẫn cắt được lỗ 4mm tròn gần bằng đột..

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Chuyển xưởng mới hả bác ? về mô rứa ?

----------


## haianhelectric

máy bán cho khách.

----------


## catbui65

Mình cần mua 1 cái để gia công thép tấm từ 3- 30mm.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Mình cần mua 1 cái để gia công thép tấm từ 3- 30mm.


Bạn muốn mua thì có thể gọi trực tiếp cho mình, để mình tư vấn cho.Vấn đề bạn cần cho mục đích là gì, cắt dịch vụ hay chỉ sản xuất.., giá thì vô cùng lắm.

----------


## haianhelectric

Có vài góp ý cho các bạn trên diễn đàn về việc DIY máy cắt Plasma- oxy/fuel cnc:
Trước tiên mình xin lỗi vì có nhiều người hỏi về kinh nghiệm chế tạo máy plasma cnc nhưng do quá bận nên không thể trả lời, và rất nhiều người còn mơ hồ không rõ nó làm được những gì, nay mình có vài lời trả lời các bạn sau:
1. máy cắt plasma- oxy fuel cnc làm được những gì?
-  Với nguồn plasma:
*Ưu điểm:*
+ Cắt được thép; inox; đồng;nhôm dạng tấm với dòng máy 3 trục...Ống tròn, thép hộp.. với máy 4 trục.
+ Tốc độ cắt vượt trội so với cắt bằng oxy/gas, nhanh nhất có thể lên đến 10.000mm/ phút, rất hiệu quả về kinh tế.
+ Chất lượng cắt tương đối đẹp, cái này còn phụ thuộc vào nguồn cắt, kết cấu cơ khí, bộ thanh và con trượt dẫn hướng,bộ tự động điều khiển chiều cao Z (THC), độ phân giải của động cơ các trục, phần mềm...
+ Cắt được trong nước, làm giảm sự cong vênh đáng kể, và ít bị ô nhiễm môi trường do khói bụi..
*Nhược điểm:*
+ Đường cắt hay bị nghiêng không cắt bằng như oxy/gas, nó phụ thuộc rất nhiều yếu tố, trong đó có chất lượng và công nghệ nguồn plasma, kết cấu cơ khí, chiều cao mỏ cắt với phôi, bép cắt, tốc độ cắt.. nói chung để cắt thẳng không bị nghiêng , đẹp rất khó cho người DIY lần đầu nếu không có kinh nghiệm.
+ Hay bị nhiễu,cái này khó, mọi người trên diễn đàn cũng bàn nhiều rồi. Kinh nghiệm đơn giản của mình là chọn nguồn tốt ít bị nhiễu, chọn máy tính loại công nghiệp,và đấu nối dây như tài liệu hướng dẫn, có lọc nguồn, dây tín hiệu là lại chống nhiễu. 
+ Giá thành nguồn tốt tương đối đắt, nhất là cắt dày, bép cắt đắt nếu mua chính hãng...

-  Với nguồn oxy/gas:
*Ưu điểm:*
+ Chỉ cắt được mỗi thép.
+ Cắt được độ dày tương đối lớn.
+ Giá thành bộ mỏ cắt oxy/gas tương đối rẻ.
+ Chất lượng cắt tương đối đẹp, đường cắt thẳng.
*Nhược điểm:*
+ Tốc độ cắt chậm, thời gian mồi lỗ lâu.
+ Do không cắt được trong nước như plasma nên hay bị cong vênh. 
+ Tốn Oxy và gas không như cắt bằng plasma.
Nghĩ chỉ được vậy nên viết vậy, ai biết gì thì bổ xung nhé.

----------

cnclaivung, dungtb, kametoco, Nam CNC, ronaldinho_07

----------


## CKD

Để tiện cho việc hình dung chi phí nguồn tốt. Có thể tạm tính như sau:
Nguồn: *1M/1A* (M=triệu) chỉ cho nguồn, chưa có phụ kiện.
VD: Hyperthem Powermax 65A hoặc Thermal Dynamic 65A.
- Bộ nguồn tầm 60-65M.
- Bộ torch tầm 7-15M tuỳ theo chủng loại và chiều dài dây cáp. 1m cáp tầm 500K.

Bộ bét: 200-300K/bộ. Tuỳ loại, chính hãng hoặc 3th.

Bộ THC: 1.5M vnd - hơn 10K usd tuỳ loại và chất lượng.

Controller: <2M nếu Mach3 - 10-15M nếu china, nhiều K usd nếu dùng hàng G7.

Software: tuỳ ý vì nhiều bác dùng xx.

Để vận hành tốt & đảm bảo với mức 65A cần máy bơm đạt tốc độ 400l/min và hệ thống lọc khô.

Vậy về cơ bản nếu đầu tư nguồn 65A, ngoài giàn khung & trợ động như router (controller, bob, driver, motor, ray/vit/thanh răng v.v...). Thì chi phí cho riêng phần plasma (nguồn, torch, thc, filter v.v...) tầm khoảng 100M. Tất nhiên đó là chi phí để mua vật tư. Để đảm bảo nó hoạt động tốt thì cần thêm kiến thức, kinh nghiệm gọi chung là service. Phần service này thì tuỳ mỗi người. Chưa nói còn phải có chi phí bảo trì, bảo dưỡng, bảo hành v.v...

*Tại sao không nên dùng nguồn cũ, nguồn chất lượng kém?*
Tổng hợp các bài viết, các câu hỏi mà nhiều bạn đã tham gia trên diễn đàn. Mấy điều sau là nhược điểm chết của nguồn kém.
- Nhiễu kinh hoàng. Tất nhiên gặp bác cao tay thì vẫn trị được. Mấy bác này thì chuyên nghiệp rồi, không bàn. Nhưng phần lớn là sống chung với lũ. Chấp nhận nó muốn ngừng lúc nào thì ngừng.
- Chất lượng cắt kém.
- Phụ kiện khó tìm với nguồn cũ.
Tổng tất cả các nhược điểm lại thì chưa chắc rẻ hơn nguồn mới xịn.

----------

haianhelectric, kametoco

----------


## haianhelectric

> Để tiện cho việc hình dung chi phí nguồn tốt. Có thể tạm tính như sau:
> Nguồn: *1M/1A* (M=triệu) chỉ cho nguồn, chưa có phụ kiện.
> VD: Hyperthem Powermax 65A hoặc Thermal Dynamic 65A.
> - Bộ nguồn tầm 60-65M.
> - Bộ torch tầm 7-15M tuỳ theo chủng loại và chiều dài dây cáp. 1m cáp tầm 500K.
> 
> Bộ bét: 200-300K/bộ. Tuỳ loại, chính hãng hoặc 3th.
> 
> Bộ THC: 1.5M vnd - hơn 10K usd tuỳ loại và chất lượng.
> ...


Nguồn tốt thì chất lượng cắt sẽ như thế này, tất nhiên nhiên còn phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố khác nữa. Đẹp không tỳ vết với nguồn 85A power max, thép 20mm ( chưa dùng nguồn HD bao giờ, chắc cắt đẹp cũng chỉ như thế này)

----------


## haianhelectric

2.Chất lượng cắt phụ thuộc nhưng yếu tố nào?
- Nguồn cắt có lẽ chiếm nhiều nhất, muốn đẹp thì phải đắt.
- Cơ cấu cơ khí phải đảm bảo chính xác, không rung lắc, muốn được thế thì nó phải nặng, chắc chắn, ray trượt loại tốt êm.
- Bép cắt, điện cực phải ngon ( nói thế thôi chứ mình dùng của TQ cũng ok , tức nhiên tùy loại)
- Tốc độ cắt phải đảm bảo ( kinh nghiệm quan trọng, tuy mua nguồn thì cũng có hướng dẫn chi tiết của hãng)
- Khoảng cách cắt ( chiều cao từ bép cắt với phôi) cái này cực kỳ quan trọng, muốn được thế thì THC phải ngon. Hiện thì mình đang dùng của robot3t, ủng hộ hàng Việt là chính, nhưng để điều khiển được nó cũng gian nan lắm.
- Độ phân giải của động cơ các trục phải cao ( dùng AC servo)....

----------


## anhcos

> -  Với nguồn plasma:
> *Nhược điểm:*
> + Đường cắt hay bị nghiêng không cắt bằng như oxy/gas, nó phụ thuộc rất nhiều yếu tố, trong đó có chất lượng và công nghệ nguồn plasma, kết cấu cơ khí, chiều cao mỏ cắt với phôi, bép cắt, tốc độ cắt.. nói chung để cắt thẳng không bị nghiêng , đẹp rất khó cho người DIY lần đầu nếu không có kinh nghiệm.


Cái này nếu mình nghiêng mỏ hàn với góc nghiêng phù hợp thì có tránh được hết hiện tượng này không bác chủ?.

----------


## hancatemc.com

> ( chưa dùng nguồn HD bao giờ, chắc cắt đẹp cũng chỉ như thế này)


Vậy bác Hải Anh nên tư vấn khách hàng đầu tư bộ nguồn HD Victor: Ultra-CUT 100 này để được chiêm ngưỡng nhé  :Smile: . Với tinh thần là giá hỗ trợ cực tốt. Đặc biệt khuyến mãi bác gói phần mềm Diameter Pro để cho công nghệ đuc lỗ như khoan. Một vài mẫu cắt do chính tay em cắt:


Link tham khảo: http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...200xt-n17.html

Cắt thử inox:

----------


## haianhelectric

> Vậy bác Hải Anh nên tư vấn khách hàng đầu tư bộ nguồn HD Victor: Ultra-CUT 100 này để được chiêm ngưỡng nhé . Với tinh thần là giá hỗ trợ cực tốt. Đặc biệt khuyến mãi bác gói phần mềm Diameter Pro để cho công nghệ đuc lỗ như khoan. Một vài mẫu cắt do chính tay em cắt:
> 
> 
> Link tham khảo: http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...200xt-n17.html
> 
> Cắt thử inox:


Cắt được tầm như trên đâu cần HD, con Power max 45 còi cũng làm được. Có một điều nhiều người không chú trọng tìm hiểu vị sao chất lượng cắt đẹp như thế là do cái gì? xin thưa với mọi người là nguồn tốt chỉ là một yếu tố thôi. Các yếu tố để cho ra sản phẩm đẹp và chất lượng, kinh tế phải kể đến :Frown: máy mình thiết kế)
- Kết cấu cơ khí phải vững chắc chạy không tải ở tốc độ 2 đến 3 lần tốc độ cắt phải êm không rung lắc là ok.( Tốc độ không tải máy mình thiết kế tối thiểu phải chạy được 20.000mm/phút-max lên đến 40.000mm/phút vẫn ok)
- Thanh dẫn hướng đương nhiên trượt vuông ngon hơn trượt tròn hoặc ray thang máy.( bên mình hiện chỉ dùng trượt vuông kể cả máy dài 7m trở lên)
- Chất lượng vết cắt mịn ngoài cơ khí thì độ phân giải của động cơ rất quan trọng, nên dùng động cơ AC servo và trục Y chạy kiểu gantry. AC servo thì độ phân giải cũng nhiều kiểu lắm, đương nhiên độ phân giải càng cao càng tốt ( Hiện mình dùng AC servo Mitsubishi MRj2S có độ phân giải là 103072 xung, tuy dùng là hàng cũ nhưng thấy rất ưng ý, có tiền thì chơi loại cao cấp hơn, tuy nhiên giá cũng không hề rẻ)
- THC phải ngon, ổn định, khoảng cách cắt chính xác, độ nhạy cao, phải đảm bảo được độ bám theo biên dạng phôi ở tốc độ cao. ( Bên mình dùng của Robot 3T)
- Nguồn hiện tại toàn dùng của Hypertherm nên chưa thể đánh giá được của hãng khác có tốt không, để cắt đẹp, vuông góc, không có ba via chỉ cần làm theo đúng tài liệu hướng dẫn là ok.
- Phần mềm thì dùng Mach 3 viết lại giao diện, tính năng thì cũng như phần mềm chuyên dụng thôi.
- Cam hiện tại sử dụng Sheetcam và Pronest, Sheetcam tuy dễ sử dụng nhưng không được thông minh lắm, có thể khắc phục được bằng sửa bản vẽ trên CAD. Còn Pronest thì để chạy được trên mach 3 đương nhiên là  sửa lại, nhưng công nhận phần mềm Cam này nó là đỉnh trong công nghệ cắt Plasma/Oxy fuel.
Lưu ý với người mua máy:
Ngoài vấn đề chất lượng, độ bền, chế độ bảo hành, giá thì cái mà mọi người hay bỏ qua nhất đó là thời gian chạy xong một sản phẩm ( vì thời gian quyết định giá thành sản phẩm). Tốc độ cắt phải nhanh ( phụ thuộc vào nguồn, và tốc độ cắt thực của máy), tốc độ di chuyển không tải càng nhanh càng tốt ( tốc độ này chiếm đến 20-40% thời gian hoàn thành sản phẩm). Nên nhớ để chạy tốc độ cao không đơn giản chút nào ( thường thì người bán ít đề cập vấn đề này). Ví dụ: Để máy chạy không tải ở tốc độ 20.000mm/phút chắc chắn không thể được nếu dùng động cơ bước; hệ thống cơ khí không vững chắc; ray trượt dùng loại kiểu ray thang máy ...( Bên mình đã thử tốc độ không tải 40000mm/phút ok khi dùng AC servo; ray trươti vuông, đương nhiên phần cơ khí phải chắc chắn, chính xác). Ngoài ra để đẩy nhanh th[ì gian hoàn thành sản phẩm đương nhiên Cam đóng góp cũng tương đối.
Có với lời chia sẻ về kinh nghiệm lắp ráp máy cho mọi người học hỏi. Cảm ơn .

----------

CKD, solero

----------


## Diyodira

mấy vấn đề bác nói thì hay nhưng cũng thường thôi, ai cũng hiểu nhưng chỉ có một người không hiểu, đó là khách hàng.
muốn ngon, muốn nhanh cỡ nào, muốn vững chắc cỡ nào thì bơm tiền vào, tiền nào của đó, khách VN mình cứ đòi rẽ thì ai mà đáp ứng được, nói chung là hiệu quả công việc là chính, chừng mực nào đó thì vừa. 
cắt nhanh, chạy nhanh để làm gì, trong khi không đủ khả năng đầu tư cái nguồn để đuổi kịp tốc độ. thị trường phụ trợ ở VN đâu lớn lắm đâu, máy chạy vừa vừa để cho mấy khâu khác đồng bộ theo cho nói vui vẻ, chứ cắt một đống phôi ra chỉ trong 1 tuần rồi để máy nghĩ đó chờ làm hết đống phôi cũng 3 tháng, thử hỏi đầu tư nhanh mạnh có hiệu quả không, khấu hao bao lâu...
như bác nói thì chỉ một vài trường hợp đặc biệt, rất ít.
định hướng sản phẩm kiểu này khách nào dám đầu tư, một năm làm mấy cái có mà ngáp ruồi. cái mà bác đề cập đến đúng ra phải lờ đi thì phải (tốc độ), hơi ảo, vì khi nào đầu tư lớn thì mới nghĩ tới nó.

một vài chia sẽ trong khả năng.
thanks

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## mr.trinhly

> mấy vấn đề bác nói thì hay nhưng cũng thường thôi, ai cũng hiểu nhưng chỉ có một người không hiểu, đó là khách hàng.
> muốn ngon, muốn nhanh cỡ nào, muốn vững chắc cỡ nào thì bơm tiền vào, tiền nào của đó, khách VN mình cứ đòi rẽ thì ai mà đáp ứng được, nói chung là hiệu quả công việc là chính, chừng mực nào đó thì vừa. 
> cắt nhanh, chạy nhanh để làm gì, trong khi không đủ khả năng đầu tư cái nguồn để đuổi kịp tốc độ. thị trường phụ trợ ở VN đâu lớn lắm đâu, máy chạy vừa vừa để cho mấy khâu khác đồng bộ theo cho nói vui vẻ, chứ cắt một đống phôi ra chỉ trong 1 tuần rồi để máy nghĩ đó chờ làm hết đống phôi cũng 3 tháng, thử hỏi đầu tư nhanh mạnh có hiệu quả không, khấu hao bao lâu...
> như bác nói thì chỉ một vài trường hợp đặc biệt, rất ít.
> định hướng sản phẩm kiểu này khách nào dám đầu tư, một năm làm mấy cái có mà ngáp ruồi. cái mà bác đề cập đến đúng ra phải lờ đi thì phải (tốc độ), hơi ảo, vì khi nào đầu tư lớn thì mới nghĩ tới nó.
> 
> một vài chia sẽ trong khả năng.
> thanks


Bác nói rất chuẩn. Có môt điều mà các bác dựng máy tôn sùng là tốc độ. Nhưng với tiền đầu tư nguồn cắt hạn chế như hiện này thì tốc độ nguồn có theo kịp máy khồng ? Một máy dùng Động cơ Step 86 qua hộp giảm tốc còn chạy đc tốc độ ít nhất là 8000mm/phut. Trong khi cắt thực tế với nguồn Hypertherm 65A với tôn 6mm chỉ đc khoảng 2000mm/ph. Chạy nhanh là mất lửa ngay. Bác nào không tin cư thử thì biết.

----------


## CKD

Muốn cắt đẹp, chuẩn, nhanh thì phải đầu tư.
Muốn tà tà sao cũng được thì có gì phải bàn?

Tiền nào của nấy nó phải có ly do của nó thì người ta mới bảo như thế. Do đó nó cũng có một câu nói khác là liệu come gắp mắm. Ý là tuỳ theo mức độ đầu tư, tuỳ theo nhu cầu mà chọn lựa cho phù hợp.

Còn khi nói về chất lượng, sự hoàn hảo thì ta phải chấp nhận. Tại sao cái máy này làm được mà cái máy kia không làm được. Và để làm được điều đó thì ta phải làm thế nào? Bao nhiêu người bảo là đầu tư, là khách hàng hiểu được điều đó?
Do đó là một người chế tạo, sản xuất kinh doanh. Việc linh động gia giảm để đáp ứng tốt với nhu cầu khách hàng là điều cần thiết. Nhưng tư vấn cặn kẻ, giúp khách hàng hiểu và ra quyết định đầu tư hiệu quả mới là người có trách nhiệm.

Mặt khác, khi bàn về kỹ thuật thì việc xác định rỏ tính năng, nguyên nhân, ưu nhược điểm cần nhìn với anh mắt khách quan. Để có thể thấy được cái gì là tốt & phù hợp.

Có ai phủ nhận tốc độ & gia tốc, chất lượng khung máy cũng như các thiết bị có liên quan khác có ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến hiệu quả đầu tư, chất lượng đường cắt?

----------

haianhelectric, haignition

----------


## haianhelectric

> mấy vấn đề bác nói thì hay nhưng cũng thường thôi, ai cũng hiểu nhưng chỉ có một người không hiểu, đó là khách hàng.
> muốn ngon, muốn nhanh cỡ nào, muốn vững chắc cỡ nào thì bơm tiền vào, tiền nào của đó, khách VN mình cứ đòi rẽ thì ai mà đáp ứng được, nói chung là hiệu quả công việc là chính, chừng mực nào đó thì vừa. 
> cắt nhanh, chạy nhanh để làm gì, trong khi không đủ khả năng đầu tư cái nguồn để đuổi kịp tốc độ. thị trường phụ trợ ở VN đâu lớn lắm đâu, máy chạy vừa vừa để cho mấy khâu khác đồng bộ theo cho nói vui vẻ, chứ cắt một đống phôi ra chỉ trong 1 tuần rồi để máy nghĩ đó chờ làm hết đống phôi cũng 3 tháng, thử hỏi đầu tư nhanh mạnh có hiệu quả không, khấu hao bao lâu...
> như bác nói thì chỉ một vài trường hợp đặc biệt, rất ít.
> định hướng sản phẩm kiểu này khách nào dám đầu tư, một năm làm mấy cái có mà ngáp ruồi. cái mà bác đề cập đến đúng ra phải lờ đi thì phải (tốc độ), hơi ảo, vì khi nào đầu tư lớn thì mới nghĩ tới nó.
> 
> một vài chia sẽ trong khả năng.
> thanks


Hê hê cắt thuê mà chạy rùa bò thì tính tiền sao hả, vấn đề thiết kế máy với  tốc độ nhanh, giá rẻ vẫn làm ok nhé, đâu nhất thiết phải chơi đồ mới đâu, hàng Nhật bãi rẻ mà ngon gấp mấy lần đồ tàu nhé, khi nào bạn dùng để đột lỗ thì mới thời gian chạy không tải nó quí thế nào nhé.

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Hê hê cắt thuê mà chạy rùa bò thì tính tiền sao hả, vấn đề thiết kế máy với  tốc độ nhanh, giá rẻ vẫn làm ok nhé, đâu nhất thiết phải chơi đồ mới đâu, hàng Nhật bãi rẻ mà ngon gấp mấy lần đồ tàu nhé, khi nào bạn dùng để đột lỗ thì mới thời gian chạy không tải nó quí thế nào nhé.


Có khi chúng ta nên chia ra 2 trường hơp cắt tôn dày và mỏng bác Haỉanh ah. Với bác cắt tôn mỏng, mà không nhầm thì bác gia công tủ điện....thì bác hay phải đột các lỗ cách nhau 1 khoảng nào đó, tôn mỏng cần chạy tốc độ cao. Mà tôn mỏng thì k sợ vát, k sợ mất lửa khi chạy nhanh nên vấn đề bác nói rất có lý. Nhưng với một số bác cắt tôn dày từ 5mm trở nên, trong đó có cả sơ sở chuyên cắt mã... thì thời gian chạy không tải rất ít. Mà tốc độ cắt với tôn dày không thể cao được, chung quy lại theo em biết thì khi cắt những loại này tốc độ chỉ dưới 6m/p. Mà đã gia công loại này thường là gia công thô, sai số +-1 là chấp nhận đc. Nếu gia công dùng ngay thì chi tiết đấy lại k cần chính xác đến mm.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bác nói rất chuẩn. Có môt điều mà các bác dựng máy tôn sùng là tốc độ. Nhưng với tiền đầu tư nguồn cắt hạn chế như hiện này thì tốc độ nguồn có theo kịp máy khồng ? Một máy dùng Động cơ Step 86 qua hộp giảm tốc còn chạy đc tốc độ ít nhất là 8000mm/phut. Trong khi cắt thực tế với nguồn Hypertherm 65A với tôn 6mm chỉ đc khoảng 2000mm/ph. Chạy nhanh là mất lửa ngay. Bác nào không tin cư thử thì biết.


Bạn nhìn xem bảng tốc độ cắt của nguồn Hypertherm power max 65A nhé:


Chả nhẽ người ta mua máy về chỉ cắt mỗi loại thép thôi hả bạn. Ví dụ trên với dòng cắt 45A máy power max 65A nếu cắt thép 0.5 đến 1mm thì tốc độ cắt đẹp đã là 9000 rồi, có thể chạy max lên đến 12500 nếu bép cắt và điện cực mới nhé. Với nguồn Hypertherm để cắt có vết cắt đẹp , không bị ba via thì tốc độ cắt phải đúng như hướng dẫn, nếu giảm tốc độ vết cắt sẽ bị vát và có rất nhiều ba via, cắt nhanh thì không đứt.
Mình đang thanh lý cái máy cho khách hàng đang chạy động cơ bước tốc độ 6000mm/ phút, sau khi nguồn hỏng thì mua nguồn 45A power max nhưng thất bại toàn tập nhé, cắt thép mỏng thậm chí thua xa nguồn tàu chỉ vì không đạt tốc độ .

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Bạn nhìn xem bảng tốc độ cắt của nguồn Hypertherm power max 65A nhé:
> 
> 
> Chả nhẽ người ta mua máy về chỉ cắt mỗi loại thép thôi hả bạn. Ví dụ trên với dòng cắt 45A máy power max 65A nếu cắt thép 0.5 đến 1mm thì tốc độ cắt đẹp đã là 9000 rồi, có thể chạy max lên đến 12500 nếu bép cắt và điện cực mới nhé. Với nguồn Hypertherm để cắt có vết cắt đẹp , không bị ba via thì tốc độ cắt phải đúng như hướng dẫn, nếu giảm tốc độ vết cắt sẽ bị vát và có rất nhiều ba via, cắt nhanh thì không đứt.
> Mình đang thanh lý cái máy cho khách hàng đang chạy động cơ bước tốc độ 6000mm/ phút, sau khi nguồn hỏng thì mua nguồn 45A power max nhưng thất bại toàn tập nhé, cắt thép mỏng thậm chí thua xa nguồn tàu chỉ vì không đạt tốc độ .


Vâng. E cũng đang dùng nguồn 65A, cũng có 1 quyển sách dạy cộp. Bác xem lại tôn 6mm thì nó được bao nhiêu ? Người sản xuất luôn mong muốn mở rộng hết chức năng của máy nhưng đôi khi người sử dụng chỉ cần 1

----------


## CKD

Vậy bác mr.trinhly có bao giờ cắt tôn mỏng hơn 6mm chưa?
Trừ khi bác làm đồ nhà.. chế tạo máy chi đó mới suốt ngày cày 6mm hoặc hơn.

Mình thấy nhu cầu plasma rất đa dạng, càng đa dạng hơn ở tôn mỏng.
- với trang trí.. thông dụng thấy từ 1.2mm cho đến 4mm, dày hơn có thể 6, 8, 10, 12 thậm chí là 20mm nhưng ít hơn vì khối lượng lớn.
- với nhóm bao che (làm thùng, vỏ máy v.v..) thì thường 1.2mm đến 3mm (có khi mỏng hơn nữa).
- với quảng cáo thì vì plasma cắt để vết nên cũng ít. Nhưng nếu có làm thì thường innox mỏng hơn 1mm.

Còn tốc độ máy... tất nhiên càng cao càng tốt.
Theo cá nhân mình, việc dùng step đẩy tốc độ lên trên 10,000mm/min cũng bình thường thôi. Những máy china rẻ tiền thường cắt với nguồn china, công suất ảo nên được thiết kế để chạy chậm thì không nói.
Quan điểm của mình là máy cháy ổn định ở mức dưới 10,000mm/min, chạy không tải là 20,000mm/min (với máy mình tk). Dùng HBS, chạy kiểu gantry với đầy đủ THC.

Còn ổn định là thế nào? Là chạy tốt ở tốc độ ấy mà máy không bị run. Theo lý thuyết để làm tốt điều này thì máy phải nhẹ mà cứng.
Ngay cả gia tốc cũng có ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến chất lượng đường cắt.

----------

dangduc, haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> Vâng. E cũng đang dùng nguồn 65A, cũng có 1 quyển sách dạy cộp. Bác xem lại tôn 6mm thì nó được bao nhiêu ? Người sản xuất luôn mong muốn mở rộng hết chức năng của máy nhưng đôi khi người sử dụng chỉ cần 1



Tốc độ cắt thì theo bảng thôi, cắt đẹp với 6mm là: 2550mm/ phút, cắt max là: 3240mm/phút. Mình dùng bép TQ giá 150 nghìn một bộ cắt vẫn đẹp, chỉ có điều khi bép cũ thì giảm tốc độ thôi, còn để cắt được vuông góc tốt nhất khi nó chạy thì dùng kính hàn nhìn vào vết cắt và chỉnh khoảng cách hợp lý của mỏ cắt cho đến khi nó vuông góc là được ( bép tQ nó không được chuẩn như bép xịn)

----------

dangduc

----------


## haianhelectric

> Vậy bác mr.trinhly có bao giờ cắt tôn mỏng hơn 6mm chưa?
> Trừ khi bác làm đồ nhà.. chế tạo máy chi đó mới suốt ngày cày 6mm hoặc hơn.
> 
> Mình thấy nhu cầu plasma rất đa dạng, càng đa dạng hơn ở tôn mỏng.
> - với trang trí.. thông dụng thấy từ 1.2mm cho đến 4mm, dày hơn có thể 6, 8, 10, 12 thậm chí là 20mm nhưng ít hơn vì khối lượng lớn.
> - với nhóm bao che (làm thùng, vỏ máy v.v..) thì thường 1.2mm đến 3mm (có khi mỏng hơn nữa).
> - với quảng cáo thì vì plasma cắt để vết nên cũng ít. Nhưng nếu có làm thì thường innox mỏng hơn 1mm.
> 
> Còn tốc độ máy... tất nhiên càng cao càng tốt.
> ...


Người bán máy thường khoe chất lượng cắt và vết cắt đẹp với thép dầy, ít ai quảng cáo máy tôi cắt được thép mỏng mà vết cắt đẹp, lỗ nhỏ mà vẫn tròn he he.. khi đó mới hiểu được vì sao không thể cho máy chạy được ở tốc độ cao.

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Vậy bác mr.trinhly có bao giờ cắt tôn mỏng hơn 6mm chưa?
> Trừ khi bác làm đồ nhà.. chế tạo máy chi đó mới suốt ngày cày 6mm hoặc hơn.
> 
> Mình thấy nhu cầu plasma rất đa dạng, càng đa dạng hơn ở tôn mỏng.
> - với trang trí.. thông dụng thấy từ 1.2mm cho đến 4mm, dày hơn có thể 6, 8, 10, 12 thậm chí là 20mm nhưng ít hơn vì khối lượng lớn.
> - với nhóm bao che (làm thùng, vỏ máy v.v..) thì thường 1.2mm đến 3mm (có khi mỏng hơn nữa).
> - với quảng cáo thì vì plasma cắt để vết nên cũng ít. Nhưng nếu có làm thì thường innox mỏng hơn 1mm.
> 
> Còn tốc độ máy... tất nhiên càng cao càng tốt.
> ...


Đúng là máy thì cắt được đa dạng bác ah. Nhưng người sử dụng không ôm hết được các mảng đâu bác ạ. Vì vậy việc phân loại khách hàng để tư vấn máy phù hợp với nhu cầu công việc và giá thành canh tranh là một bái toán quan trọng bác ah. Đã là dân kỹ thuật ai cũng mong muốn có được sản phẩm tốt nhất. Nhưng cũng cần hiểu cho túi tiền khách hàng bác ah. Máy China ta cứ chê nhưng sao họ vẫn bán được mà còn bán tốt ? Không phải họ k biết làm tốt đâu. 
Vấn đề cắt tôn mỏng em gặp phải là thế này: Khi mỏ chạm phôi để lấy gốc thì nếu vào chỗ tôn cong lên mỏ sẽ ấn tôn xuống cho đến khi thắng được lực lò xo của bộ chống gãy mỏ. Lúc này máy hiểu đấy là Zero. Nhưng khi nhấc mỏ lên tôn lại bùng lên chạm ngay mỏ cắt thế là k đánh lửa được. Em đã vặn lò xo ra thật lỏng mà vẫn k đc. Bác từng cắt tôn mỏng cho e xin cao kiến được k ? Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Nói chung.. có lẽ xuất phát điểm của suy nghĩ mỗi người mỗi khác nên có vẽ.. tranh luận không hồi kết.

1. Trên quan điểm trao đổi kỹ thuật, quan điểm riêng là cần phân tích sâu & rộng tất cả những yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sản phẩm. Bất chấp chi phí. Càng hiểu rỏ về phương pháp gia công, ưu nhược điểm, các đòi hỏi cũng như các yếu tố ảnh hưởng trực tiếp, gián tiếp đến chất lượng sản phẩm. Hiểu rỏ vấn đề này càng giúp cho người sử dụng cũng như người chế tạo làm ra được sản phẩm tốt hơn.

2. Giá & chất lượng là khái niệm ngược nhau. Chắc chắn một điều là giá thấp thì chất lượng không cao. Nhưng chất lượng & giá ở mức nào thì phù hợp thì không phải tự suy nghĩ mà trả lời được. Yếu tố này phải có sự quyết định của khách hàng. Nên bác mr.trinhly hay bác đi vô đi ra bảo đắt/rẻ mình cũng chẵng đồng ý. Thế nào là đắt, thế nào là rẻ thì phải xét trên nhu cầu thực tế. Với người này có thể là đắt, với người khác có thể là rẻ. Còn rẻ kiểu đem con bỏ chợ của máy china, mua bán xong là hết trách nhiệm thì chưa chắc đã là rẻ đâu ạ.

3. Giá thấp thì sao? giá rẻ thì sao? Với cùng một thiết bị như nhau, trình độ của người sử dụng ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến chất lượng sản phẩm làm ra. _Vậy để hiểu được ưu nhược điểm của thiết bị, biết đường để né nhược điểm, phát huy ưu điểm_.. nếu không nhờ những chia sẻ từ con máy "đắt" thì liệu con máy "rẻ" có biết được điều này?. Theo kinh nghiệm bản thân thì cở sale của Hypertherm hoặc Victor cũng chưa chắc nắm hết. Họ có thể hiểu và nắm hết tính năng kỹ thuật của nguồn, nhưng làm sao có kinh nghiệm được trên máy vì họ thiếu thực tế. Mình thấy những bạn dám & đang chia sẻ, trao đổi sâu/rộng về chất lượng cắt Plasma ở đây nếu không phải là người sống với nghề cắt Plasma thì cũng phải sống với nghề chế tạo máy Plasma. Một số trong số họ không biết đã phải thức bao đêm suy nghĩ, thử bao nhiêu giải pháp khác nhau để cuối cùng có được đáp án làm sao để nâng cao chất lượng vết cắt.


Trở lại trao đổi với bác mr.trinhly
Nếu bác là người làm kinh doanh.. bác chịu khó tìm hiểu & suy nghĩ sẽ thấy vấn đề hiện nay phần lớn đơn vị kinh doanh đều mắc phải là giảm chất lượng -> giảm giá thành -> tăng tính cạnh tranh. Điều đó một phần giải thích vì sao một số người đầu tư luôn chú trọng chi phí mà bất chấp chất lượng.
Tại sao china lạ có thể sản xuất cái máy rẻ?.. Câu hỏi này liên quan đến rất rất nhiều vấn đề liên quan, từ vốn, thể chế, công nghiệp phụ trợ, trình độ v.v... nên không tiện bàn.
Nếu đặt uy tính & đạo đức kinh doanh lên hàng đầu.. xin thưa với bác.. các đơn vị bán máy china cũng chẵng thể rẻ được đâu. Bác không tin thì đi dọ giá máy china một vòng thử thì biết.

Cuối cùng là, bác bảo đang dùng nguồn 65A.
Đúng là 65A mà của hãng nào? Nếu Hypertherm thì... dù là phôi có chạm vào shield thì vẫn có pilot arc, vẫn phát plasma & cắt bình thường. Mỗi tội khi mồi plasma mà shield chạm phôi thì nhanh hỏng.
Máy của bác là tự chế hay đơn vị nào cung cấp. Theo bác mô tả thì mình có thể nói thế này "phương pháp dò mặt phôi kiểu ấy không đúng". Có thể áp dụng khi cắt phô dày, chứ phôi mỏng thì không chính xác. Mà phương pháp đúng thì có thể sẽ làm tăng giá thành máy đấy ạ.

Việc dò cao độ phôi, xác định cao độ mồi plasma, cao độ xuyên thủng, cao độ khi cắt đều ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ electrod & shield cũng như chất lượng mép cắt.
Mà tôn mỏng đến mức ấy thì bác cắt với feed bao nhiêu thế ạ?

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Nói chung.. có lẽ xuất phát điểm của suy nghĩ mỗi người mỗi khác nên có vẽ.. tranh luận không hồi kết.
> 
> 1. Trên quan điểm trao đổi kỹ thuật, quan điểm riêng là cần phân tích sâu & rộng tất cả những yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sản phẩm. Bất chấp chi phí. Càng hiểu rỏ về phương pháp gia công, ưu nhược điểm, các đòi hỏi cũng như các yếu tố ảnh hưởng trực tiếp, gián tiếp đến chất lượng sản phẩm. Hiểu rỏ vấn đề này càng giúp cho người sử dụng cũng như người chế tạo làm ra được sản phẩm tốt hơn.
> 
> 2. Giá & chất lượng là khái niệm ngược nhau. Chắc chắn một điều là giá thấp thì chất lượng không cao. Nhưng chất lượng & giá ở mức nào thì phù hợp thì không phải tự suy nghĩ mà trả lời được. Yếu tố này phải có sự quyết định của khách hàng. Nên bác mr.trinhly hay bác đi vô đi ra bảo đắt/rẻ mình cũng chẵng đồng ý. Thế nào là đắt, thế nào là rẻ thì phải xét trên nhu cầu thực tế. Với người này có thể là đắt, với người khác có thể là rẻ. Còn rẻ kiểu đem con bỏ chợ của máy china, mua bán xong là hết trách nhiệm thì chưa chắc đã là rẻ đâu ạ.
> 
> 3. Giá thấp thì sao? giá rẻ thì sao? Với cùng một thiết bị như nhau, trình độ của người sử dụng ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến chất lượng sản phẩm làm ra. _Vậy để hiểu được ưu nhược điểm của thiết bị, biết đường để né nhược điểm, phát huy ưu điểm_.. nếu không nhờ những chia sẻ từ con máy "đắt" thì liệu con máy "rẻ" có biết được điều này?. Theo kinh nghiệm bản thân thì cở sale của Hypertherm hoặc Victor cũng chưa chắc nắm hết. Họ có thể hiểu và nắm hết tính năng kỹ thuật của nguồn, nhưng làm sao có kinh nghiệm được trên máy vì họ thiếu thực tế. Mình thấy những bạn dám & đang chia sẻ, trao đổi sâu/rộng về chất lượng cắt Plasma ở đây nếu không phải là người sống với nghề cắt Plasma thì cũng phải sống với nghề chế tạo máy Plasma. Một số trong số họ không biết đã phải thức bao đêm suy nghĩ, thử bao nhiêu giải pháp khác nhau để cuối cùng có được đáp án làm sao để nâng cao chất lượng vết cắt.
> 
> 
> ...


Đúng là quan điểm của em có khác của bác. Vì em tự chế nên chỉ dám tìm những đồ rẻ nhất có thể. Em dùng nguồn Hypertherm 65A. Tốc độ em để 4m/p. Vấn đề của e chưa phải nhanh chậm mà là cứ mồi lửa xuống khi nhấc lên là mất lửa. Bộ chống gãy mỏ và THC e mua của Robot3t. Em có xem video của bác đúng là mỏ cắt k chạm phôi. Nếu bác có thể chia sẻ phương pháp thì giúp em. Em chân thành cảm ơn !!

----------


## CKD

Bác tìm hiểu thêm về ohmic sensing

----------

mr.trinhly

----------


## honganle

> phải mất hơn tháng mới xong phần điện, cái này do bất khả khảng, việc nhiều quá đành bỏ vậy , cuối cùng thì cũng ok.
> Đính kèm 9166
> Đính kèm 9169
> Đính kèm 9172


chào anh. anh có sơ đồ đấu dây phần điện máy plasma ko cho em xin với. cám ơn anh

----------


## haianhelectric

Sơ đồ điện cho plasma cnc.

----------

CKD

----------


## haianhelectric

Sơ đồ điện plasma/ oxy fuel dùng AC servo tốc độ cao với bộ điều khiển F2100B có điều khiển từ xa. ( Chuyên nghiệp).

----------

CKD

----------


## haianhelectric

Sơ đồ đấu nối servo mitubishi Mr-j2s-40A.

----------

CKD

----------


## lkhoa

máy đẹp lắm bác

----------

